# Carburetor jet drill bits



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Hey guys I read the reference chart for the jets but I'm curious where do I find bits of that size. I mean I know how to do the decimal to fraction formula but can someone help me out on a place to fund them cuz I can't find bits that are in sequences of thousandth


----------



## bennapa55 (Oct 15, 2010)

http://bobmay.astronomy.net/misc/drillchart.htm


----------



## byrd (Jul 14, 2009)

Thanks I found that earlier but it doesn't have the sizes I'm looking for. I'm needing. 071 up to. 089 in thousandth increments


----------

